# Stock 87 300zx strut assembly removal issue. please help.



## Salgordo1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just began removal of my drivers side suspension and ran into an issue I can't seem to figure out. I have already removed the rotor, caliper, and baffle and removed the linkage to drop down the assembly but the strut will not come off. hopefully I am just missing something simple but I am trying to get this done before I have to go back to Base from leave so quick answers would be much appreciated.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Did you unbolt the ball joint?


----------



## Salgordo1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is that the on the base of the strut assembly? If so how do I remove it because I tried and it doesn't want to break loose


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

There are two bolts on the bottom of the strut tube. I think they had 14mm heads. Once the bolts are out you may need to hammer the steering knuckle away from the strut tube.


----------



## Salgordo1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks you very much, now the top of the strut is stuck and won't screw off to allow me to take it out, any tips to get it off


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Do us a favour and tell us what bolts you are having trouble with... the three that bolt it in place up top? Or the centre nut that holds the strut assembly together?

401 Front Suspension :: Axle & Suspension :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: 300ZX Parts (Z31) 1984-1989 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## Salgordo1 (Sep 1, 2014)

54308K 300ZX PACKING KIT-GRAND STRUT, it is the big retaining nut that holds the strut itself in


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ahh... I see. Do you have the strut removed completely from the car? If not, you're not going to get that nut off. You are also going to need coil spring compressors to reduce the force against the bearing plate. Have you ever done strut assemblies before?


----------



## Salgordo1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, but I gave remnot from atop the strut I just can't break it loose the spring and bushings and what mot


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You need to take off the three bolts that hold the strut assembly in the strut tower, and then remove the strut assembly as one piece. Once you've done that, get a set of spring compressors, and compress the spring. With that done, then you can zip off the central nut holding the assembly together. Otherwise you'll have a disaster waiting to happen, and it will be extremely dangerous! A spring under load has a great deal of force behind it, enough to break bones, damage concrete, etc.


----------

